# LIMIT OF WHITES 2-17-10



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

After a few weeks of personal issues and health issues I decided to get out this morning and look for some whites. It took almost 2 hours to catch them but it was fun to be out. It has been a couple of weeks or so since I have been fishin and this was what I needed. Some good white action.

Matt


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*GREAT CATCH MATT*

GREAT REPORT AND PICS. MATT,GONNA HIT THE WATER IN THE MORNING! WAS THINKING OF TRYING KICKAPOO,ANY SUGGESTIONS? WATER CLARITY STILL WAY OFF COLOR BY THE LOOKS OF YOUR POST! THANXS MATTFISHIN THATS ENCOURAGING! GLAD TO SEE YOUR BACK AT IT!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG, Mattsfishin! I think I speak for everyone by saying hallelujah! It's about time somebody boated a limit of white bass, no surprise you were the one to do it. Can you give us a hint, like what lake?


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice pictures, good to hear you are back.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great catch Matt! I thought you went by yourself. Who took the pics?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Who posted the pics? LOL!


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

nice catch there Matt, yeh what lake if you dont mind telling us?


----------



## preacher (Mar 24, 2007)

Way to go matt, good to hear from you again. You still the man.


----------



## MALyak25 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great job Matt. Glad to see whites caught again


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You must have caught them on 'duct tape" lake, lol.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

I SURE WISH I KNEW WHERE DUCT TAPE LAKE IS! I'D LOVE TO PICK UP A STRINGER LIKE THAT IN THE MORNING!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Finally a real report! Can't wait to go with you on Saturday to Lake X! I have some items to exchange with you fresh from the processor!:texasflag

Glad to see you finally figured out how to post up the pictures! Makes the fishing reports that much more enjoyable.

Robby


----------



## ALLUKIN (Jun 6, 2006)

way to go...nice bunch of fish


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice job Matt!!! Great to see a pic with some whites.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I knew where lake X is!!! If you look at his location and all the palm medow plant in the back ground I would have to say he is fishing the north end of lake X and right near X brige close to X National Forest!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*Whitebass 2/17*

Thats too funny!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just don't stub your toe getting there....


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Just don't stub your toe getting there....


:rotfl:


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

i just might have to stub all my toe while getting there!:biggrin:


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

See SS....y'all "Still Got it Wrong"! The duct tape is NOT the BAIT.....someday, y'all just might get this story Straight.....


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

A "Beautiful Mess" of Whites. Congratulations. Things just might get to rockin n rillin again here pretty soon.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad to hear you are feeling better. Great report and pics. Like everyone said, doesn't surprise us that the 1st limit report since all this bad weather came from you. Keep em coming. Who is in for going to Lake Duct Tape?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

That's creek x on duct tape lake. I will be there tomorrow also if I don't stub my toes. You guys sure can be hard on an old guy. I did finally learn how to post pictures on here.

Matt


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I do have an open seat tomorrow if someone wants to go. It,s more fun when someone else is with you. 

Matt


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Mattsfishin said:


> That's creek x on duct tape lake. I will be there tomorrow also if I don't stub my toes. You guys sure can be hard on an old guy. I did finally learn how to post pictures on here.
> 
> Matt


Stubbed my toes in the field on the way to that lake once! Nice stringer Matt!-Mike


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch, have missed your reports hope you are doing better. I think I know were Lake or creek X is I recognize limb X hanging in the water..LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LE, we are still waiting for the duct tape story, might be waiting for a while, LOL!
Matt congrats again, hope you tear them up tomorrow!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I told the story SS....LOL. I prefer duct tape over electrical tape. It's simple as that. Will tell you the full story sometime. Just something I learned back in the mid to late 1980's and it produces crappie. 1986 as a matter of fact...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Hang tough Lone Eagle, you can't give it away, lol! Going to Kickapoo today and try those crappie. I hope the water is getting in shape for a good bite.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Matt, I can tell all the folks on the board finally have something to chat about, LOL


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Mattsfishin said:


> I do have an open seat tomorrow if someone wants to go. It,s more fun when someone else is with you.
> 
> Matt


Man, wished I would have seen this earlier. Would have been a cool trip. Hope you catch your limit. Look forward to your next report.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

WELCOME BACK MATT!!!


Glad to see you can take a break and still come back with your A-game!


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Looks like WRC to me, or at least that's what I'm hoping. Nice catch and glad to see you back on the board!!

BTW, has anyone tried in WRC lately for the WB?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

And must be a few stumps for all the needed duct tape!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone going stubbing on saturday? Thats my ole crappie hole. I imagin I could prolly show some spots there. And also Near the numbered bridge that cruises thru the forest by that campground. I would take an invite if'n anyone would give me one. I like stubbing. You show me spots and I'll show you spots.

Jigger


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

So this is the Lake X all the 2coolers have been telling me about lol. As far as Matt posting the pics I walked him through the process a few weeks back so he can get em all for us. And wow that does look like my creek but its the subtle differences that tells me otherwise. Congrats on the nice whites and im glad to see you on the water Matt. Last I talked to you things werent doin so great so im glad to see you out there.


----------

